# Few Pics of Mari's Boys



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

The babies are 5 days old today & growing like weeds! Mari is doing a wonderful job at keeping them well fed.  I've been taking loads of pics but don't want to totally "overload" (though some of you may have seen most of these on FB...). Anyway...


Boy #1 Mojo is now 4.3oz. He seems very sweet & quiet so far...

Day 3









Day 4









Day 5 (today)










Boy #2 Mobie is now 4.4oz. He's the clown of the bunch & has made his way out of the bed twice so far (from his super latch on Mari LOL).

Day 3









Day 4









Day 5 (today)










Boy #3 Myles is a whopping 5oz! He started out very quiet but now seems to be quite the cry baby compared to the others. Probably because his wee tummy always feels hungry. haha

Day 3









Day 4









Day 5 (today)










Mum & babies on their 4th night...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh they are just absolutely precious!!! Mari has done a wonderful job with them Heather! They are stunningly gorgeous!! I would have to just sit and stare at them all day and would get nothing done.  Beautiful!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im in love with Myles I swear he looks like he is smiling on day 3


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't pick a favourite!!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

They are so beautiful...Mommy and puppies.....!!...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

>


You know how much I absolutely love this lil fellow, hehehe but he looks like a mousey here!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh they just so sweet love how the pigment is coming in on their noses I still like te cream one

But myles looks like mum


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> You know how much I absolutely love this lil fellow, hehehe but he looks like a mousey here!


Maybe his name should be mousey. And maybe mousey should come live at my house.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Maybe his name should be mousey. And maybe mousey should come live at my house.


Mousey should live at your housey!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Mousey should live at your housey!


oh believe me! If I was looking for another, I'd be knocking on Heather's door!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow!!! They are all absolutely gorgeous!!! I cant pic a fav either  I am loving Myles' coloring....beautiful!!! Mari is doing a fabulous job:hello1:

Heather....you could never overload us with too many pictures of your fur family!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

They are just gorgeous, Heather! I wouldn't be able to stop looking at them if I was you! haha. Their colors are just stunning. I'm in love with all of them, but I especially love the little cream baby, Mobie. :love5:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> oh believe me! If I was looking for another, I'd be knocking on Heather's door!


Brody's lonely


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kristi, you are nothing but evil.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Heather, that is cuteness overload and I'm loving it! 
They are just little darlings


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I'm pretty obsessed with them that's for sure. I knew I took so much time off from work for a reason... :lol:

LOL you guys are funny! Saying that if Brody needed a brother Tracy could come knock on my door any time. haha It'll be hard to find another forever home that meets the same criteria Tracy's family has! But I sure am going to look hard for something close.... :lol:


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

They are absolutely gorgeous Mari is a clever mummy


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I have to agree. I would be staring at them all day long and doting, taking pics, etc. Getting nothing done....kinda like when i'm on here too much (i see a pattern here  )
THey are soooooo gorgeous. I have to say I think Mojo or myles is my fave. It's a toss up  It depends on how myles coat turns out. But Anyone that looks like Mari or Jesse would be perfect as they are perfect specimens in my book!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, those are the cutest little puppies ive ever seen !


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

They are soooooooooooo precious! So mini!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I started scrolling through the pics and thought "Oh, Mojo is my favorite". 

Then I hit Moby and decided he was my favorite.

Until I saw Myles...

They are truly the sweetest things I've seen in quite some time!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

There is not a word to describe the preciousness!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw They are just beautiful! I'll take all 3!!  lol Forget what I was saying about stealing one if it was all black, I'll take them all anyways LOLOL  They really are beautiful! Mari did a great job! I'm so happy! =)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Kristi, you are nothing but evil.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I LOVE Mojo..... they all are adorable though.....I'd watch them all day....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> YouTube - Akon - Lonely


BWah ha ha haaaaaaa Kristi!!! I am ignoring you.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awwwww they are so adorable. Looks like she is doing great with them.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh are they the most sweetest pups we have ever seen... How do you get anything done Heather?????


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG.... they are so cute I cant even stand it!! Soooo teensy!!! :love4: 

How is it even possible to be that size and be a DOG??? LOL. They look like little mice/guinea pigs. Hehe. What beautiful colouring on them too! Wow... that deep chocolate brown pup is just a little dear. 

I want one!!!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i am in love with the little white boy although they are all gorgeous


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Myles has such gorgeous coloring, but I think my heart belongs to Mobie. <3


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i love them all!
I cant pic a fav they are all perfect!
I would camp out next to them all day and night and only move for a tinkle. lol
Beautiful babies!!


----------



## FeFiFoFum (Nov 12, 2010)

I can't pick a fave either because they're all so sweet! But it figures that the biggest one is the crybaby - it happens with kids and kittens, too!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww <3 they are so cute and they keep getting cuter everyday!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hear that Brody guy needs a brother. A protege if you will :wink::angel11:


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

They ll are cute.I love them all


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LMAO Kristi!!! You're so baaaaaaaaaaaaaad! :lol:

Who said I've been getting anything done?? Bahahaha...it's so easy to sit there & watch them for an hour & it seems like a few minutes. The rest of the crew is sure I don't spent TOO much time in there though...they get lonely & need some loves too.  

Thanks everyone btw for your super sweet comments! :love5:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I just adore Myles, I would adore a chi that colour, I havent even seen a single one in the UK. I sooo want him!!! 

I only I lived there I would snap him up in a heart beat


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

its so hard to pick a favourite, but myles is a little ahead for me.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

There are NOOOOO words to describe how adorable they are hun!  I love them to bits. Agreed that i would get NOTHING done if I had those lil critters around. Mari did a fabulous job 

Tracy....Brody secretly called Willy today and told him he wanted a brother to teach him how to play ball....

hahahahahaah see I knew there was a reason I stopped coming here! People are BAD influences!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> Tracy....Brody secretly called Willy today and told him he wanted a brother to teach him how to play ball....


That explains why I heard the phone slam down and he had that guilty look on his face!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL!!!!!! That explains it :-D He wants a mousey, in your housey lol


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I didn't even know Mari was pregnant! I mean there just aren't words for all that preciousness! I'm glad they're all doing well.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

they are so precious and gorgeous mom and pups


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

What sweet little babydolls!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg...they are all soo cute I can't choose a favorite. Do u think they are all long coats?


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

I've finnaly decided, I am in love with mojo


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!  Yeah, I never shared she was pregnant on here--just on my Facebook. LOL 

Lori, chances are they will all be LC. I think there is like 1 in 100 chances 2 LC's will produce a SC. LOL (though I have seen it happen!) At this point though I'm saying they're all LC's.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

More fun at M-chis house !! Lovely pictures


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

they are just the cutest pups ever!!!!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautifull, beautifull puppies xxx


----------

